# More Tech for Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ag.com on forcasting Beef future technology.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...ing_277-ar29572


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.
Normally the term "new technology" appears I get prepared to read something that will not be practical for me. It is nice to read from someone who has some common sense and is not selling a product or trying to sound cutting edge.


----------

